# مش عايزين تعرفوا مين هما وزراء مصر الحاليين



## crazy_girl (10 يونيو 2007)

وزراء مصر الحاليين ​*1- وزير السياحــــــــــــة:زهير جرانة
2- وزير الصناعة والتجارة:رشيد احمد رشيد
3- وزير التربية والتعليم  يسرى الجمل
4- وزير التعليم العالي: هانى هلال
5- وزير الصــــــــحـــــة:حاتم الجبلي
6- وزير الماليــــــــــــــة:يوسف بطرس غالى
7- وزير الزراعــــــــــــة:أمين أباظة
8-وزير الداخلية:حبيب العدلى
9- وزير الخارجيـــــــــة:احمد أبو الغيط
10- وزير الري:محمود أبو الزيد
11- وزير الأوقاف:محمود حمدي زقزوق
12- وزير النــــــــــــــــقل:محمد منصور 
13- وزير الإعلام:انس الفقي
14- وزير الإسكان:محمد سليمان
15- وزير البيئـــــــــــــة:ماجد جورج
16- وزير الدفـــــــــــــاع:المشير حسين طنطاوى
17- وزير التضامن الاجتماعى:على مصلحى
18- وزير البتـــــــــــرول:سامح فهمي
19- وزير القوى العاملة:عائشة عبد الهادى
20-رئيس الــــــــوزراء:احمد نظيف
21-رئيس مجلس الشعب:احمد فتحى سرور
22-الأمين العام للحزب الوطني  صفوت الشريف 
23- وزير التنمية الإدارية: أحمد درويش
24- وزيرة التعاون الدولي:  فايزة أبو النجا
25- وزير الطيران المدني : احمد شفيق
26ـوزير الثقافة : فاروق حسنى
27ـ وزير العدل : محمود أبو الليل راشد
28 ـ وزير الدولة لشئون مجلس الشعب : كمال الشاذلي
29 ـ وزير الدولة لشئون مجلس الشورى : مفيد شهاب
30ـ وزير الإنتاج الحربي : سيد مشعل
31 ـ وزيرة التأمينات والشئون الاجتماعية : أمينة الجندي
32 ـ وزير التنمية المحلية : عبد الرحيم هاشم شحاتة
33 ـ وزير الشباب : ممدوح البلتاجى34 ـ وزيرالتخطيط : عثمان محمد عثمان
35ـ وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية : حسن خضر
36 ـ وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات :طارق محمد كامل محمود
37 ـ وزير الاستثمار: محمود محيي الدين
38 ـ وزير الكهرباء والطاقة : حسن يونس*


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش عايزين تعرفوا مين هما وزراء مصر الحاليين*

*ايه دة احنا عندنا 38 وزير:thnk0001: وبعد دة كله بيتكلموا عن البطالة :angry_smile:
دى الدول العظمى مش عندها 38 وزير :36_19_2:
ولا يعنى احنا فلوسنا كتير عشان كدة بنتخلص منها و بنديها مرتبات للوزراء :ab5:
على العموم ميرسي كتير على الموضوع يا crazy_girl 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش عايزين تعرفوا مين هما وزراء مصر الحاليين*

شكر على اسماء مجلس الوزراء
بتوع الحكومه الالكترونيه
ممكن نكتب
الاقدميه
ومين منهم ممكن يحاول ( انا بقول يحاول بس )
انه ممكن يقدم استقالته
مثال وزيرالصحه( بلاوى التامين الصحى )
     وزير الداخليه ( العياط وكليبات التعذيب فى اقسام الشرطه )
     وزير التضامن ( بلاوى التامينات ووضع الفلوس فى البورصة ) 
     وزير التقل والمواصلات ( غرق العبارةالسلام وحوادث القطارات )
انا بقول مثال
وشكرا انك لم تحرمنا من اسم صفوت الشرف الوزير السابق
وبالمره فين العتاوله
يوسف والى وزير الزراعه 
ماهر اباظه وزير الكهرباء
سليمان متولى وزير المواصلات
عموما شكرا 
تحياتى


----------



## crazy_girl (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش عايزين تعرفوا مين هما وزراء مصر الحاليين*



nonogirl89 قال:


> *ايه دة احنا عندنا 38 وزير:thnk0001: وبعد دة كله بيتكلموا عن البطالة :angry_smile:
> دى الدول العظمى مش عندها 38 وزير :36_19_2:
> ولا يعنى احنا فلوسنا كتير عشان كدة بنتخلص منها و بنديها مرتبات للوزراء :ab5:
> على العموم ميرسي كتير على الموضوع يا crazy_girl
> ربنا يباركك *



*ميرسي اوى يا نونو_جيرل
وانتى عندك حق فى كل اللى بتقوليه فعلا هو كدة
انا عندى اقتراح نشتغل احنا وزراء وناخد فلوسهم ونوزعها على الناس:66:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي على مرورك ومشاركتك العسل يا عسل*


----------



## crazy_girl (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش عايزين تعرفوا مين هما وزراء مصر الحاليين*



BITAR قال:


> شكر على اسماء مجلس الوزراء
> بتوع الحكومه الالكترونيه
> ممكن نكتب
> الاقدميه
> ...



*ميرسي على ردك الجميل ومشاركتك الجميلة وردك الحلو ونا معاك فى رايك فعلا ده من احلي الحلول علشان يشنقونا مش كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههه بس ولا يهمك يابيتر
وانا بشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى يا جميل*


----------



## nouraa1010 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى اوى على الاسماء بجد فادتنى كتير ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بس ممكن اسال سوال؟؟ الوزراء دول لسه فى الوزارة ولا اتغيروا ولو اتغيروا ممكن تقوليلى مين اللى اتغير ومين الوزير البديل ليه؟؟؟ معلش هتعبك معايا بس محتاجا الحاجات دى ضرورى وميرسى مرة تانى على الموضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات حلوة اهه نعرف اسماء الوزرا الى عندنا برده معلومات عامه​


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا على الخبر الى مش عايزة
مشكورة crazy_girl
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## nouraa1010 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

وياريت كمان تعرفينا باسماء اعضاء مجلس الشعب والشورى كمالت المعلومات الحلوة دى وبعدها تعرفينا المحافظين باسمائهم يبقى كده انتى جمعتلنا كل المعلومات المهمه علشان نعيش واحنا دريانين بالدنيا


----------



## الرتيمى (8 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير اولا انا اسمى محمد الرتيمى ثانيا انا بشكرك جدا على الموضوع الجميل ده وكل عام واقباط مصر والعالم بخير  ولو ممكن تقوللنا على اسماء الوزراء الحاليين فى بداية 2009 زى ما هما موجودين ولا فى تغير وشكرا


----------



## المزاحم (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة صدقنى اول مرة اعرف اسماء وزراء مكنتش عارفهم


----------



## BERO GHATTAS (15 أبريل 2010)

*:new8::new6::fun_lol::t17::bomb::love45:كنت محتاج الحاجة دي جداجداجدا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

هما برده الوزراء دلوقتى الا قليل اتغيروا


----------

